# U.S. Marine Corps Logo Leather Wallet



## DaPOPO (Apr 19, 2020)

I saw this wallet online and decided to purchase it. As a Marine Corps vet it appealed to me.

All were taken with my Nikon D7100, Nikon 50mm 1.8d, and 3 Nikon SB-910 flashes.

Semper Fi Marines!!! Oo-rah!!!

Anyhow, I set up old glory under a piece of glass and lit the box, wallet and flag separately using my flashes with my Magmod grids.

1) 50mm f-8, 1/50, 400





2) 50mm, f-2, 1/800, 100




I like them, but not as much as when I set the wallet on some black acrylic and used my grids and Magmod colored gels to light the background and the wallet..

3) 50mm f-2, 1/1250, 400, Full CTO Orange gel in background.




4) 50mm f-2, 1/1250, 400, Full CTO Orange gel in background.




5) 50mm f-2, 1/1250, 400, cyan gel in background.




6)  50mm f-2, 1/1250, 400, cyan gel in background.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 19, 2020)

Nicely done. You should sell those shots to the manufacturer.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 19, 2020)

Really nice work!


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 19, 2020)

Great lighting.  Really nice set.   In #2 it bothers me that the angle of the wallet is opposite the angle of the stripes on the flag.  A personal preference for sure but am curious if that was intentional?  

Thank you for your service!


----------



## DaPOPO (Apr 19, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> Nicely done. You should sell those shots to the manufacturer.


I would love that! Let's see if they bite..


----------



## DaPOPO (Apr 19, 2020)

tirediron said:


> Really nice work!


Thanks, it was fun to do.


----------



## DaPOPO (Apr 19, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Great lighting.  Really nice set.   In #2 it bothers me that the angle of the wallet is opposite the angle of the stripes on the flag.  A personal preference for sure but am curious if that was intentional?
> 
> Thank you for your service!


 Actually it was. When you take portraits I keep reading about making triangles, so I made triangles with the edge of the wallet, the blue field and a stripe.


----------



## Warhorse (Apr 20, 2020)

Very good product photography!

Semper Fi brother!


----------



## rosess (Apr 22, 2020)

Images are great. You've done so much to help the beginner, Not a lot of people willing to share their secrets and experiences with others! Thanks so much and well done...


----------



## DaPOPO (Apr 23, 2020)

Warhorse said:


> Very good product photography!
> 
> Semper Fi brother!



Semper Fi Mac!!


----------



## DaPOPO (Apr 23, 2020)

rosess said:


> Images are great. You've done so much to help the beginner, Not a lot of people willing to share their secrets and experiences with others! Thanks so much and well done...


Thanks.


----------

